# Tips on snorkeling a 2010 can am outlander 800



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

Anybody got any tips? Or which how to is best to follow?


----------



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

Nobody's got any tips?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

No one can see your thread b/c new threads aren't allowed in the how-to sections. They aren't for questions, just write-ups. I've moved this to the main section. 


Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone5


----------



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

Okay. Thanks a lot p.


----------

